# The Colonel



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

He won't fan too often! and when he does, I'm not ready!!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, he's pretty. 
His red/pink eyes look cool, that's so neat how he has patches of gold in him, he's got really unique colors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow... look at those eyes! he's very pretty!


----------

